# Euskaltel-Euskadi



## MrMel (Jan 31, 2007)

Anybody knows why this team is still racing with the old Orca 2006?


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

I read they were racing on Opal, and I thought that was what they were on in Paris-Nice.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

They've been on the Opal this season and also a good part of last season. I doubt you'll see the new Orca in ProTour races.


----------



## MrMel (Jan 31, 2007)

_" I doubt you'll see the new Orca in ProTour races."_

Why not?


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Namely because the Opal is more race-specific; ie. stiffer. I haven't seen one Orca in any Euskaltel photos this season. Maybe Mayo will be on an Orca for the Grand Tours, but my guess is the Opal.


----------



## michel (Sep 25, 2005)

dave99ag said:


> Maybe Mayo will be on an Orca for the Grand Tours, but my guess is the Opal.


My guess is he will be on a Scott ;-)

Michel


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

michel said:


> My guess is he will be on a Scott ;-)


:lol: Doh!

I didn't know he left Euskaltel.


----------



## SMSUNMAN1 (May 16, 2002)

Why would orbea want to put there teams on the Orca. The Orca is the hottest thing out there at the moment. They are having trouble keeping up with demand already. The Opal on the other hand needs the advertising because in consumers eyes the opal needs the credibility that Pro racing can give it. $$$$ man. They are in buisness to sell the whole line not just the orca


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Don't mean to ruffle any feathers, but in my opinion the orca is all about fashion, while the opal is more about function. The opal is race proven and reliable. The orca offers no racing advantage over the opal, and durability of design is unproven. Orbea did not want to risk having to make changes midseason.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Is Jelly Belly on the Opal, as well?


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes. I don't think any pro team is racing on the new Orca.


----------

